# fsck beim Shutdown

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich es hin, daß der Dateisystemcheck (alle xx mal) nicht beim Systemstart, sondern schon beim letzten Shutdown gemacht wird?

Gibt es da eine Gentoo Lösung.

G. R.

----------

## mv

Mit baselayout-2/openrc gibt es in /etc/conf.d/fsck eine Option dazu.

----------

